# Columbia 5 star vs 3 star



## Bajaway (Jan 26, 2017)

What is the difference between the two? Thanks


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 26, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> What is the difference between the two? Thanks




The question has been asked and addressed in the past.

 In short the 5 Star was more deluxe than the 3 Star for any given year. They both had the same frame. Major features that might be different were a wrap around chain guard vs a half guard and the tail/brake light vs no tail light. Differences could also include cross brace handlebars and a more deluxe headlight. 

 Depending on the year both could come with the springer fork. It really needs to be addressed by the year but one thing is for sure, a 5 star would have a round logo with 5 Stars and the 3 star would display 3 stars, most often on the luggage rack.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 26, 2017)

To illustrate, The first 2 images are 5 Stars for 1950-1951 and the 3rd is the 3 Star offerings for the same year.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 26, 2017)

These images are from the 1953-1954 catalog. The first 2 are 5 Stars and the remaining 3 are all considered 3 Stars.



 


 


3 Stars


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 26, 2017)

These are the 1955 offerings, This first is the 5 Star and the second two are 3 Stars.



 


3 Stars


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 26, 2017)

Finally 1956. Both pages are labeled 5 Stars. The designation of 3 Star no longer is used by Columbia. By this time Balloon tire bikes were on the way out being replaced by middleweights and lightweights.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 26, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> What is the difference between the two? Thanks




I have a repo 5-star and original 3 star.

I'm not an expert on all the details but the 3 star is a very comfortable ride.
I like the color of the 5-star reproduction that has not broken after all these years.
And that is a Schwinn saddle & Wald basket on the 5-star.


5-Star image on a bicycle bell ringer!


----------



## Bajaway (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks guys can you take a look at this one I'm curious if it's original or if any things been changed


----------



## Bajaway (Jan 26, 2017)

I was told it was a 49 model year


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2017)

As always, great info from Mr. Columbia!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> Thanks guys can you take a look at this one I'm curious if it's original or if any things been changed
> 
> View attachment 414868




Looks good to me with the exception of the missing light lens. '49 seems about right but serial would nail it down. V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 27, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> Thanks guys can you take a look at this one I'm curious if it's original or if any things been changed
> 
> View attachment 414868




Probably a 49. That style tank and chainguard were used in 48 and 49. The paint scheme on the tank was used in early 48 and in 49. In 50 styles changed to what I posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## 75 Bronco (Sep 28, 2020)

MRColumbia.  Can you point me in the right direction please?  Looking for the Truss rod Bullet tips for the front as well as the bullets for the rear rack. Thank you


----------



## Nashman (Sep 28, 2020)

Great pics, opinions, facts, and history!


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2020)

The difference is Two stars.


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2020)

@MrColumbia Did the 5 star come with the built in kickstand before the 3 star?


----------



## Bajaway (Sep 29, 2020)

I love this bike it’s all cleaned up and I had the seat recovered by Bob U it rides awesome one of my favorites for sure


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 29, 2020)

This is one of the last Balloon tire 5 Stars . I believe it’s a 1955 I forget the S/N at the moment.


----------



## Rémi (May 29, 2022)

hi guys   any info about that one ! im in process to by it trying to know the year and the model  the asking price is 800$ can$  and yes its a 26 balloon one


----------



## Rémi (May 29, 2022)

it be a 
1950's Sterling Men's Tank Bike 26" Cruiser ?​


----------



## CBinns (Jul 25, 2022)

Trying to find out the model # of this 20 inch bike I just picked up. Serial is W230392. Built in 1954. I’m trying to figure out the model # and an original pic as the bike has been repainted. Thanks in advance for any help given


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2022)

CBinns said:


> Trying to find out the model # of this 20 inch bike I just picked up. Serial is W230392. Built in 1954. I’m trying to figure out the model # and an original pic as the bike has been repainted. Thanks in advance for any help given
> 
> View attachment 1669149
> 
> ...



It’s a youth model. You would be better off starting your own thread if you want folks to see this. V/r Shawn


----------



## CBinns (Jul 25, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> It’s a youth model. You would be better off starting your own thread if you want folks to see this. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn. I’ll delete this one and I already made a fresh post.


----------

